
Hyperloop One’s new autonomous transportation system - endswapper
http://venturebeat.com/2016/11/21/hyperloop-ones-new-autonomous-transportation-system-were-not-just-a-train-in-a-tube-company-more/
======
pinewurst
And then a robot comes out of the pod and takes your blood sample? Reading
about these people must be inspirational for the Silicon Valley scriptwriters.

------
woofyman
Their praise for the UAE is troubling.

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/United_Arab_Emirates#Human_r...](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/United_Arab_Emirates#Human_rights)

~~~
pinewurst
They apparently have Russian funding too. Both could actually be disturbing if
it wasn't such an obvious sinkhole.

